# Slow lookup at poudriere repo



## cellini (Aug 21, 2015)

Download and lookup at repo is extremely slow


```
The operation will free 72 MiB.
54 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching subversion-1.8.14_1.txz: 100%  2 MiB  1.9MB/s  00:01 
Fetching snappy-1.1.1_1.txz: 100%  19 KiB  19.9kB/s  00:01 
Fetching sipcalc-1.1.6.txz: 100%  23 KiB  23.3kB/s  00:01 
Fetching serf-1.3.8.txz: 100%  76 KiB  78.0kB/s  00:01 
Fetching python34-3.4.3_1.txz: 100%  13 MiB  13.5MB/s  00:01 
Fetching python27-2.7.10.txz: 100%  10 MiB  10.6MB/s  00:01 
Fetching py27-sip-4.16.5,1.txz: 100%  224 KiB 229.8kB/s  00:01 
Fetching py27-openssl-0.15.1.txz: 100%  152 KiB 156.1kB/s  00:01 
Fetching py27-libxml2-2.9.2.txz: 100%  160 KiB 164.3kB/s  00:01 
Fetching poudriere-3.1.7.txz: 100%  620 KiB 635.0kB/s  00:01 
Fetching portaudio-19.20140130_3.txz: 100%  61 KiB  62.1kB/s  00:01 
Fetching popt-1.16_1.txz: 100%  46 KiB  47.3kB/s  00:01 
Fetching pcre-8.37_3.txz: 100%  844 KiB 863.9kB/s  00:01 
Fetching orc-0.4.24_1.txz: 100%  174 KiB 178.5kB/s  00:01 
Fetching openslp-1.2.1_5.txz: 100%  86 KiB  88.4kB/s  00:01 
Fetching nspr-4.10.9.txz: 100%  290 KiB 297.2kB/s  00:01 
Fetching nginx-1.8.0_3,2.txz: 100%  261 KiB 267.3kB/s  00:01 
Fetching nettle-2.7.1.txz: 100%  530 KiB 542.3kB/s  00:01
```

The Poudriere repo is local so the actual download speed is really fast, but it takes about 30-45 sec for each line to come up.  Any tips to fix this, it's the same when updating the repo.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 26, 2015)

What are you using to serve the Poudriere repo?  Can you provide more information on that configuration?  I sense this make be more likely a web and network services type question than ports and packages.


----------



## cellini (Aug 26, 2015)

It was the same box that was running poudriere, so I changed  it from domain to local IP, and now it works like a charm, on all other boxes it is as quick as it could be

```
poudriere: {
  url: "http://127.0.0.1/packages/10-2x64-default",
#  url: "repo.domain.com/packages/10-2x64-default",
  mirror_type: "http",
  signature_type: "pubkey",
  pubkey: "/usr/local/etc/ssl/certs/pkg.cert",
  enabled: yes
  priority: 100
}
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2015)

Try

```
url: "file:///packages/10-2x64-default"
```
.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 27, 2015)

Is there an error message with that syntax?  It's not failing over to the public FreeBSD repo is it?  When I use an entry without the http:// prefixed I get an error:

```
pkg: poudriere.home.lan/pkgrepo/102amd64-default/packagesite.txz: Invalid URL scheme
```

Is name resolution responsive?  Does `host repo.domain.com` return immediately?


----------

